# holy smokes! then new G.Loomis Asquith starts at $1000



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.hatchmag.com/articles/g-loomis-back-and-going-big-its-new-asquith-fly-rods/7713573

i'm sure it's wonderful but seriously...


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

"Saltwater and two-hand models will run you more." Ouch!
C'mon NRX on sale!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Personally, I loath the idea of Loomis selling a rod for that kinda money. They are trying to say that is the best rod out there, bar none and if you want it, we're gonna break it off up inside you till it hurts before you can own one! But then if you do, the news press and paparnazies will come running to get shots of you throwing the worlds most perfect loops with just little wrist movements and will automatically hook and guarantee you land it and then fillet the fish out with it's razor shape edges, all in one motion!










I don't think so!


The only thing I found on the name, (which I get tongue tied trying to pronounce it) is some liberial Prime Minister from England in the early 1900's. Greeeat!!! 

No doubt Steve Rajiff is a fly casting genius, but come on people, what level of absurdity are we going to take this thing to? If it was reasonably priced with the other top rods, then ok. But geeze!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I understand the concept of getting what you pay for, but paying 1000+ for any rod is crazy. 

Also, this is another reason fly fishing will never gain in popularity, as people feel like the equipment is too expensive. It has gotten better in the past few years with brands trying to put out more affordable, quality products, but hopefully this will not be a continuing trend.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

The equipment gets more expensive because...there's a market willing to pay for it!

Also, plenty of cheap quality gear out there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok here's the skinny....

I didn't make it to iCast since something came up. One of my goals was to throw the new Loomis rod. Heck I didn't even know what it was going to be called. But I met up with the Loomis Rep from their corporate off, back around March of this year and he was the one that told me they were unveiling it at iCast and it was going to be something completely different and definitely different than the NRX. So I was itching to see how it felt. Again, that didn't happen for me.

I did hear it was going to be expensive but thought they would bump the price down of the NRX to make it more accessable financially to the fly fishing community that couldn't step up to that price range. Besides, the NRX is a fast rod with a soft tip, which allows less experience guys throw a line easier and also it helps the guys from up north who are use to softer rods, pick up an NRX and be productive in the salt in short order. So by lowering the price of the NRX, you can help the novice to intermediate guy step up a little higher price range to be productive and help the freshwater guy from up north add to his collection to be productive in the salt while not quite breaking the bank. Then the new Asquith could slide into that slot, sort of what Sage is doing with the new Sage X vs the One and the Salt. But I guess, that's not happening with Loomis, at least for now. But my forecasting says that if they don't do that, then the NRX's volume in sales will slide down a slippery slope.















So after this post, I had to text George Anderson to see if he got his hands on one to try out. He immediately got back with me and said he and another guy from down here in FL threw it side by side (same line and reels) with the Sage X and the Meridian (in the 8wt) and he said it was the true choice and winner over the other 2 (including his ole favorite, the NRX). He said all 4 rods threw about the same up to 60ft, but from 80 to 100ft, the rod tracked truer and he said the Asquith kicked the Meridian's ass! (his own words! lol).

He also took it to Labrador about several weeks ago and said they killed the salmon and the rod chunked big flies and handled those big fish flawlessly!

Be looking for a full write-up theLoomis Asquith on yellowstoneangler.com in the next few weeks and he says he's going to give full details. He also believe's it will win the next 8wt shootout they will do this coming winter. But the panel of tester will grow this year, so we shall see!

Of course, he also says the down side to all of this hype and glamour is the price will be $1100!!! That will be a stretch for even the gear heads with an open budget, as well as unreachable for the average joe fly fisherman. Can you imagine changing out your whole quiver with them???  So that definitely sucks in my book! 

Ted Haas


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I am sure it is a great rod and I might spring for one. Which wt........9? Just looked at Loomis website and it is only available in four piece for now. Not nearly as tempting for me. I don't usually need to take fly rods apart. Two or one piece and I would order one.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

In complete agreement that the rod in priced too high. Realize, however, that when you buy an $800 fly rod, you're essentially paying for two or even three fly rods, depending, of course, on how many you break over the lifetime of the rod. It's like socialized healthcare for fly rods: if you're the guy who has never broken a fly rod, congrats, your taxes (extra price of the rod) go to the guy that's always going to the ER (breaks his/her fly rod) without health insurance. That said, I don't know too many out there that have NEVER snapped a fly rod. I've done my fair share, that's for sure. 

My question: would you rather pay $300 for a High end Loomis/Sage/Scott/Winston, etc and have no warranty, or would you rather pay the "insurance premium" up front for the peace of mind? Maybe companies could start giving you the option? Although, doubtful, because like a good insurance business, they've calculated an appropriate "premium" to pay upfront that both still appeals to consumers while maximizing profits.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tgjohnso said:


> In complete agreement that the rod in priced too high. Realize, however, that when you buy an $800 fly rod, you're essentially paying for two or even three fly rods, depending, of course, on how many you break over the lifetime of the rod. It's like socialized healthcare for fly rods: if you're the guy who has never broken a fly rod, congrats, your taxes (extra price of the rod) go to the guy that's always going to the ER (breaks his/her fly rod) without health insurance. That said, I don't know too many out there that have NEVER snapped a fly rod. I've done my fair share, that's for sure.
> 
> My question: would you rather pay $300 for a High end Loomis/Sage/Scott/Winston, etc and have no warranty, or would you rather pay the "insurance premium" up front for the peace of mind? Maybe companies could start giving you the option? Although, doubtful, because like a good insurance business, they've calculated an appropriate "premium" to pay upfront that both still appeals to consumers while maximizing profits.


I understand your comment. However, not many companies have a no questions asked, no fault warranty. If you broke the rod due to racking it several times with a heavy clouser, then suddenly high stick a big fish and the thing snaps, then who's fault was it and will that mfg warranty it? How bout if your kid picks it up and accidently waves it around the ceiling fan and you find it on the living room in pieces.

Even many low endfly rod companies warranty mfg defects. Not many rod mfgs out there have a no fault, no questions ask warranty. However, there are also low end companies have that policy as well. Today, you'd be hard press to find a halfway decent flyrod without a lifetime warranty, and you don't have to pay $1100 for it, including many around or under $300.

Ted


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> I am sure it is a great rod and I might spring for one. Which wt........9?


You might need a 9wt if you are coming to the Glades.  Hey Steve, I sent ya a PM....


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

tgjohnso said:


> In complete agreement that the rod in priced too high. Realize, however, that when you buy an $800 fly rod, you're essentially paying for two or even three fly rods, depending, of course, on how many you break over the lifetime of the rod. It's like socialized healthcare for fly rods: if you're the guy who has never broken a fly rod, congrats, your taxes (extra price of the rod) go to the guy that's always going to the ER (breaks his/her fly rod) without health insurance. That said, I don't know too many out there that have NEVER snapped a fly rod. I've done my fair share, that's for sure.
> 
> My question: would you rather pay $300 for a High end Loomis/Sage/Scott/Winston, etc and have no warranty, or would you rather pay the "insurance premium" up front for the peace of mind? Maybe companies could start giving you the option? Although, doubtful, because like a good insurance business, they've calculated an appropriate "premium" to pay upfront that both still appeals to consumers while maximizing profits.


LoL - nice analogy.
I'm like a sponge on society...just sucking up all y'alls hard earned fishing equipment funds. I cash in a lot of rod warranties.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

TGJohnso, the additional cost of the "premium" rods is not for warranty coverage like healthcare due to the fact that there are very few returns of these products. Out of 1000 rods, they probably see less than 10 percent returned.(if its higher than 10 percent they have an issue with their production process or their quality control) The high cost is really all markup based. Probably due to a higher profit margin on these high end rods vs. the low end rods. Yes, there are some costs associated with covering replacement, if necessary, but that's going to be VERY minimal spread across the numbers of rods that a manufacture like Loomis sells. For instance, if this rod is $1000, the cost of that warranty replacement premium is probably less than $10 dollars when you consider that everyone who purchases on is also paying this built in premium.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/flytalk/2012/10/are-fly-rod-warranties-going-away

Got it, not all warranties are created equal, but that's how I justify buying a $700 sage - and when my fiancée slams it in the car door, I send it back, no questions asked. Yeah - that actually happened.

I also understand that there's substantial markup in an industry that has a relatively low production scale which drives the unit cost up - much of which is passed on to the consumer. 

The final piece behind the price, and really can apply to any manufactured good, is that people are willing to buy it. We are willing to pay a premium for "new" "revolutionary" "innovative" "proprietary" equipment.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> LoL - nice analogy.
> I'm like a sponge on society...just sucking up all y'alls hard earned fishing equipment funds. I cash in a lot of rod warranties.


Well then, I hope you at least take it easy on the Whiskey and stay out of the ER to save our health insurance dollars!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Loomis is selling more rods than in the past even with the big price tags.

Congrats to them on breaking the 4 digit price barrier.

Which skiff manufacturer will grab the glory of the first 6 digit priced 17 foot skiff?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

tgjohnso said:


> http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/flytalk/2012/10/are-fly-rod-warranties-going-away
> 
> Got it, not all warranties are created equal, but that's how I justify buying a $700 sage - and when my fiancée slams it in the car door, I send it back, no questions asked. Yeah - that actually happened.
> 
> ...


I think i would have sent her back...


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Ok here's the skinny....
> 
> I didn't make it to iCast since something came up. One of my goals was to throw the new Loomis rod. Heck I didn't even know what it was going to be called. But I met up with the Loomis Rep from their corporate off, back around March of this year and he was the one that told me they were unveiling it at iCast and it was going to be something completely different and definitely different than the NRX. So I was itching to see how it felt. Again, that didn't happen for me.
> 
> ...


I swear he said, Ass Queef


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CaptainRob said:


> TGJohnso, the additional cost of the "premium" rods is not for warranty coverage like healthcare due to the fact that there are very few returns of these products. Out of 1000 rods, they probably see less than 10 percent returned.(if its higher than 10 percent they have an issue with their production process or their quality control) The high cost is really all markup based. Probably due to a higher profit margin on these high end rods vs. the low end rods. Yes, there are some costs associated with covering replacement, if necessary, but that's going to be VERY minimal spread across the numbers of rods that a manufacture like Loomis sells. For instance, if this rod is $1000, the cost of that warranty replacement premium is probably less than $10 dollars when you consider that everyone who purchases on is also paying this built in premium.


I talked to Jim Murphy once on the subject back around 1998. Jim took Redington from a no name fly label and put it on the map and took a private low production company, to selling more fly rods and reels than any other company in the industry, in short order back then. They were also the 1st to introduce the "no questions asked, unconditional lifetime warranty." I was at a show with him back then and a guy bought a rod since Redington had the market cornered for lower end to intermediate level rods and the prices were great. So after the guy bought the rod, he asked "what does an unconditional warranty really mean?" Jim told him to break the rod over his knee or step on it and break it. So the guy did in front of all of us. Now by this time, there was a crowd of people around the booth watching. Jim then said to the guy "now hand me the rod." So the guy did and Jim handed him a brand new rod on the spot. That year the company grew exponentially! So I asked him how much do you factor into each rod for repair and replacement. He said it was about 5%. In the early 2000's Jim sold the company for stupid money! Orvis really didn't know how to market the brand well and used some of Redington's products as their own. It nearly broke Orvis's backbone and years later, sold the company to Sage for a song. Sage was smart, bought the label, brought it in-house and used it to cover the low end market and they still have a great lifetime warranty, tho not completely unconditional.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

reallyshallow said:


> I swear he said, Ass Queef


LMAO.... Now THATS funny! 

Heck, I spent about 5 minutes tryin to fiqure out how to say it!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Which skiff manufacturer will grab the glory of the first 6 digit priced 17 foot skiff?



Lord help us all if that happens!




DuckNut said:


> Loomis is selling more rods than in the past even with the big price tags.
> 
> Congrats to them on breaking the 4 digit price barrier.


I think they got the idea last year of going that high with Gary tryin to come back in the game with his own line of rods cresting the $1k barrier (not so known yet).

I've own my fair share of G.Loomis fly rods in the past (but hardly Loomis and none currently). I do love the idea of some completely new technology, like the Asqu..... whatever it's called (like reallyshallow said), unlike some new improve version (like the Sage X). But.... I absolutely loath the idea of paying $1100 for an 8wt (That's the price people!)!!! That bein said, I have a test 8wt version coming down here for me to try out this fall. So we'll see if it's all cracked up to be that good, then!

What I'd rather see is something good but reasonably priced so the average joefly fisherman can take advantage of.

Ted


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

reallyshallow said:


> I swear he said, Ass Queef


Funny - I refrained from posting that but sent that in a text to a buddy about this rod.

The $1k barrier was bound to be broken at some point. But we as consumers should ask.... if technology and manufacturing evolve, shouldn't that bring down prices in rods, not drive them up at a consistent rate?

New breakthroughs in semiconductors, technology hardware, display panels all start off super expensive for the mass consumer. But over time, usually a few years, the price starts getting to a spot that is accessible for the mass consumer.

I haven't seen the same in fly fishing gear. Sure, we have lower priced rods and some reels, but those aren't made with the top end materials that now should be cheaper to manufacture.

Point aside, I still love the hell out of fly gear, so I ain't complaining! But I won't be buying a $1,100 fly rod myself.

And @CaptainRob - respectfully disagree with your comment that fly fishing will never gain in popularity. In the past 5 years it has EXPLODED in here Texas. Austin specifically. The Fly Fishing Film Tour used to be small here - now it is huge. A friend and nearby shop owner has outgrown 2 locations and is opening a much larger one. His fly tying night is packed. I see more and more skiffs coming back from the coast. It has gained substantial popularity for a number of reasons - more accessibly priced gear, and increased exposure thanks to online photography and video.

At this year's film tour, there were many teenagers and millennials decked out in fly swag. It is was eye opening to me how much the younger generation is getting involved in the sport that is typically stereotyped to be old, pretentious white guys with lots of money.

Anyway, back to discussing the Ass Queef. That rod would go great with a Nautilus reel. That way when someone asked what rig you are throwing, you can say "Yeah, that's the sweet new Ass Queef rod and Extreme Doritos reel."


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Funny - I refrained from posting that but sent that in a text to a buddy about this rod.
> 
> The $1k barrier was bound to be broken at some point. But we as consumers should ask.... if technology and manufacturing evolve, shouldn't that bring down prices in rods, not drive them up at a consistent rate?
> 
> ...


That's it, between you and BAyStYat, the boys at Nautilus need to do an Extreme Doritos screen print reel. Then I might consider buyin one!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@BayStYat gets full credit for that one


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backwater said:


> Lord help us all if that happens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is where I would think this is going. If the technology is as good as they think it is then it would spill over tho the other lines. R&D cost money and the must haves are the ones who pay for it and are willing to pay for it.

Don't fret Ted, the $100,000 skif will be coming to a dock near you sooner than you may think. They are already in the $70k range.

But wait a minute...Chittum has done it. (Read toward the bottom). $120,000+
http://captaingregpoland.blogspot.com/2011/01/new-flats-skiff-by-chittum-skiffs.html


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> So after this post, I had to text George Anderson to see if he got his hands on one to try out. He immediately got back with me and said he and another guy from down here in FL threw it side by side (same line and reels) with the Sage X and the Meridian (in the 8wt) and he said it was the true choice and winner over the other 2 (including his ole favorite, the NRX). He said all 4 rods threw about the same up to 60ft, but from 80 to 100ft, the rod tracked truer and he said the Asquith kicked the Meridian's ass! (his own words! lol)


Ted, I don't care what George thinks. For George to say the Asquith kicked the Meridian's ass while I haven't even taken the shrink wrap off the cork of the Meridian I bought last year is suspect. Mike


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> For George to say the Asquith kicked the Meridian's ass, _while I haven't even taken the shrink wrap off the cork of the Meridian I bought last year_ is suspect.


Mike, I'm finding it hard to link the two items together.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I will be skipping the 1k ass queef, doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> But we as consumers should ask.... if technology and manufacturing evolve, shouldn't that bring down prices in rods, not drive them up at a consistent rate?
> New breakthroughs in semiconductors, technology hardware, display panels all start off super expensive for the mass consumer. But over time, usually a few years, the price starts getting to a spot that is accessible for the mass consumer.
> I haven't seen the same in fly fishing gear. Sure, we have lower priced rods and some reels, but those aren't made with the top end materials that now should be cheaper to manufacture."


I agree completely.
They are researching and developing the tapers graphite schedules etc... but the materials almost have to be developed in conjunction with an outside source rather than proprietary. Once that recipe is achieved (often by tweaking the last recipe, not reinventing the wheel) you're making it by the drum not by the gallon, and costs drop considerably.

I can't say with 100% certainty in this case, but I have worked in many facilities that manufacture chemicals from scratch, it is a HUGE undertaking. The cost of equipment and operation is astronomical. I'd be willing to bet that G Loomis isn't making and has never made polymers, resins, esters, etc from scratch, I've watched videos of their factory. I didn't see and piping, feed stock pumps, tanks, exchangers, boilers, vapor recovery....etc. So that means they're buying the carbon/graphite sheeting and the resins from a source. Someone is making that stuff for them, I cannot fathom what it would cost to make the raw materials in house and be profitable even if the rods were 2k a piece.

They make great rods, but I'm sure they have great margins as well.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Retail price has nothing to do with cost or any other rational argument, it is simply the most they figure a certain number of people will pay, and for a those few I guess it has to be cool to have paid more!!
George Anderson is now priming the pump after selling a crapload of Meridians, he's setting those same guys up for the next shiny object!
JC


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Mike, I'm finding it hard to link the two items together.


Follow the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

fishing propaganda is the same as golf propaganda, no different.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> I agree completely.
> They are researching and developing the tapers graphite schedules etc... but the materials almost have to be developed in conjunction with an outside source rather than proprietary. Once that recipe is achieved (often by tweaking the last recipe, not reinventing the wheel) you're making it by the drum not by the gallon, and costs drop considerably.
> 
> I can't say with 100% certainty in this case, but I have worked in many facilities that manufacture chemicals from scratch, it is a HUGE undertaking. The cost of equipment and operation is astronomical. I'd be willing to bet that G Loomis isn't making and has never made polymers, resins, esters, etc from scratch, I've watched videos of their factory. I didn't see and piping, feed stock pumps, tanks, exchangers, boilers, vapor recovery....etc. So that means they're buying the carbon/graphite sheeting and the resins from a source. Someone is making that stuff for them, I cannot fathom what it would cost to make the raw materials in house and be profitable even if the rods were 2k a piece.
> ...


LH, you are on the right track, but goes even further. The basic carbon fiber cloth comes in pre-impregnated (otherwise nicked named in the industry as "Pre-Preg") with the desired epoxy resin recipe (which ever they so chose from the supplier) impregnated in the cloth, and the cloth somewhat cold stored between layers of film. Now the carbon fiber cloth can be maid to spec by the supplier with their sophisticated machines to layer the desired weave into a one piece cloth where it is then pre-preg'ed using appointed resins they so choose, from the epoxy supplier. Some of the state of the art resins may include nano platelets to aid in impact-ability and tensile strength.

The pre-preg cloth is laid out and measured, then cut with a pattern template. Then the rod dow mandrel is placed on one end and a rolling machine applies pressure and rolls on the rod mandrel. Then the rod mandrels are placed in a large oven to bake at a certain temp for a certain period of time. This process is nicked named "Baking Cookies!" Literally! lol

Loomis is claiming it has partnered with Shimano with a herical rod wrapping technology. It maybe possible that Shimano lent or sublet technology to Loomis supplier of the carbon cloth to add that carbon thread wrapping in the cloth. Or, what I believe, is either a.) Loomis makes the rod blanks but doesn't bake them yet and either they've gotten a wrapping machine from Shimano and wrapped the rods (sophisticated CDC rod wrapping machine) in-house, or.... b.) They send out the rod blanks before they are baked and then Shimano wraps them overseas and then bakes them or send them back to Loomis to be baked.

What my theory is..... Drum roll...... Wait for it.......... Since Loomis was bought out by Shimano back in 2010 (lucrative deal for Gary) ( ..... the crowd gasps!!!) I believe that Shimano is building that blank entirely overseas at one of the Shimano plants, using technology developed several years ago in high end spinning and bait casting rods and decided to try it out in the flyrod world, and realized it was a "home run!" In the end, they came up with a very nice blank that tracks well and has ridiculously amazing recovery rate to the blank. I can think of a few rods they've built with that technology, including the Terez, which has a high end wrapping to the rod.

Nevertheless..... If that is the case (??), are they sending it back to the States for assembly and can still call it "Assembled in the U.S.A." or are they building it up, sending back to Loomis and just quietly marketing it as a rod from a U.S. based company??

Conspiracy theory?? Who knows..... lol 



To reply to Mike's statement.... George Anderson is a business man and makes no secret about it. One thing to note tho, he carries all the major brands. So it doesn't effect him one way or the other. In the end, his shootout helps drives business to his website and hopefully earns people's business. However, many other fly shops have benefited from their reviews. But here is one thing you should note, the highest end winner of those reviews only sees about 5% of the total business residuals from those reviews and many people look at those reviews and looks for the top 3 rods within their budget and then makes a purchase based on that. I promise you that TFO has sold many times over BVK's due to the last review than Scott ever thought about selling in Meridians, and therefore profit.

Just my thoughts on the subject! 

Ted Haas


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Being on the budget I am I'll soon start looking for the previous high end rods that will now be sold at huge discounts by their previous owners who need to thin out the collection of the past "Latest, Greatest, Bestest" 8wts there ever was. I may not however live long enough to buy an AssKeef when it becomes a has been champion, but I'll still enjoy the rods I have and any time I get on the water.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I do know that if you send back an NRX for warranty, they don't repair. They send you out a completely brand new stick. 

I just sent back several rods to Winston for repairs and refresh. I will post a thread on it - they must have the best warranty and repair shop in the business. Got back rebuilt, brand new rods with new materials. Awesome company.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> I do know that if you send back an NRX for warranty, they don't repair. They send you out a completely brand new stick.
> 
> I just sent back several rods to Winston for repairs and refresh. I will post a thread on it - they must have the best warranty and repair shop in the business. Got back rebuilt, brand new rods with new materials. Awesome company.


on the NRX, I have a card that can be used once. Are you saying you can send it in for a new one more than once?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

BayStYat said:


> on the NRX, I have a card that can be used once. Are you saying they send you a new one more than once?


I had no card. Talked to a guy there since it was reel seat problem that was weird - the rings weren't matching up. So I asked him if they were going to change out a part - he said they just send out a new rod. Not sure how many times you can send it in.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> I had no card. Talked to a guy there since it was reel seat problem that was weird - the rings weren't matching up. So I asked him if they were going to change out a part - he said they just send out a new rod. Not sure how many times you can send it in.


ok, my NRX came with a no fault 1 time "wild card" free replacement card.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

bananabob said:


> Being on the budget I am I'll soon start looking for the previous high end rods that will now be sold at huge discounts by their previous owners who need to thin out the collection of the past "Latest, Greatest, Bestest" 8wts there ever was. I may not however live long enough to buy an AssKeef when it becomes a has been champion, but I'll still enjoy the rods I have and any time I get on the water.


Keep an eye on steep and cheap they have good deals from time to time. I picked up my proaxis rods from them at half off.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

BayStYat said:


> ok, my NRX came with a no fault 1 time "wild card" free replacement card.


Yes sir with the NRX you get a one time replacement your fault or Loomis. Or after the wild card it is warranty coverage or you pay for your damages. I have not had to use the wildcards and I have NRX's from year one. If Loomis releases the new Asquith rod in a two or one piece version I will be selling a couple of other rods to free up space in the rack.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Yep, zacly what I said.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

el9surf said:


> Keep an eye on steep and cheap they have good deals from time to time. I picked up my proaxis rods from them at half off.


Same here on the Hardy.

I'm not scared to pay for quality equipment but there's definitely a point of diminishing returns. I simply don't believe that a $1000 Loomis Asquith is going to provide $500 worth of better performance than the ProAxis I picked up at half-price or even the Scott Tidal which retails under $500.

Like they say, "it ain't the arrow, it's the Indian."


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I personally don't see the appeal in a 1k rod. Don't get me wrong I have some nice rods and I can be picky but even between my nice stuff and my cheap reddington I have no problems catching fish. I do notice a bit of difference in the high end gear, especially in windy conditions but it's hard to say it's a $300 or $500 difference. The components are noticably better, again hard to stick a monetary value to them $450 is about my limit on rods, maybe $500 tops, an I'm usually hunting for last year's gear on sale.

Also an important and often overlooked factor is line. The wrong line pairing on a 1k rod and it's still going to suck. This is why I don't put a lot of stock in the rod shootout reviews. For all I know the shootout rods are not paired with the right line. Or the guys writing about it have their favorites whether they are a good match for the rod or not.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Scott Tidal which retails under $500."


Love this rod, fantastic redfish stick. I don't think it gets the attention it deserves.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> Love this rod, fantastic redfish stick. I don't think it gets the attention it deserves.


Completely agree - I cast a 7 wt this past weekend and loved it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Yes sir with the NRX you get a one time replacement your fault or Loomis. Or after the wild card it is warranty coverage or you pay for your damages. I have not had to use the wildcards and I have NRX's from year one. If Loomis releases the new Asquith rod in a two or one piece version I will be selling a couple of other rods to free up space in the rack.


Steve Robin, nothing wrong with getting one if you have the means and really want one. 

But what I don't want to see people out there feeling inadequate cause they don't have one and don't think they wouldn't be as good catchin fish as they could with one. So in that light, it should only be an equipment preference thing. I guess with the added off the shelf high end reel someone can be sporting a $2k outfit around. Hey, give me a $200 fly outfit and I will be just as happy out there catchin fish!  In the end, it doesn't really matter how many hairs are split, it's just personal preference.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

No way in Hades do I pay that price for a rod.

Full disclosure...my 8wt is a 4pc NRX and my 12wt is a 1pc NRX. I'm not opposed to paying for quality.

I've already had one friend build a 6wt from Mudhole using quality blanks and components.

I think its time to let my DIY tendencies run free...


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

crboggs said:


> I think its time to let my DIY tendencies run free...


Do it! With start up cost, you won't save a ton vs $200-$300 rods, but it's way better than 850 or 1000, you get exactly what you want, and it's fun to fill those gaps between getting out on the water.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So my brother bought a Sage Method Elite in an 8wt (about $1400) and broke it the first time using it.....lol 
Thankfully, Sage includes a spare tip section with that rod, because it snapped like a twig almost immediately on a brand new rod. 

There is definitely a market for rods over $1,000, if it out performs other rods.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I recommend people spending the extra money on good casting instructions and lessons instead, including advanced critiquing (sort of what a golf pro does for a golfer). They'll be better off in the long run. *Technique is far superior than technology!* Otherwise, one can not take full advantage of the technology and is just a waste of extra money. 

In other words, you can take an average caster with an average rod and cause him to be a great caster with the same rod and therefore a more productive fly fisherman. But give an average caster a great rod and what do you get?..... You get an average caster with a great rod with cast that may or may not be slightly better than his average casting. He'll also be no better off, except for holding a great rod in his hands, but is no better off than any other average caster (except for having less money in the bank)!

Ted Haas


----------

